# Cast and Crew for a Wheel of Time movie?



## EricD (Aug 2, 2007)

If some studio, Universal or New Line or MGM or whatever, was ballsy enough to accept a screenplay for The Eye of the World, and decided to do a full adaption of all 12 books of The Wheel of Time, and you were put in charge of hiring cast and crew, who would work on the movies? What people do you think would make a movie adaption of The Wheel of Time worthwhile? Who would direct? Who would act?

I already know the perfect director: Ridley Scott. Movies such as Gladiator, Kingdom of Heaven, Black Hawk Down, and Blade Runner give him good experience in dealing with epic films. The attention to detail as witnessed in Gladiator, etc, would also make him a good choice to brive the world of Jordan alive for the audience. Excellent experience in shooting battle scenes, such as the memorable Siege of Jerusalem in Kingdom of Heaven is also a big plus. 

I'd choose Edward Norton in the role of Ba'alzamon. That's just me though, ever since seeing him in American History X, i've been convinced he'd do well in a villainous role. My other choices include Russell Crowe as Lan, Cate Blanchett as either Moiraine or Siuan, the Amrylin of the Aes Sedai, and finally, Orlando Bloom as Narg the Trolloc! I also thought Sam Neill might be a good Thom Merillin. Oh, and of course, Hans Zimmer film score composer.

Other choices for cast and crew?


----------



## Pyan (Aug 2, 2007)

EricD said:


> I already know the perfect director: Ridley Scott.



The problem is that he's seventy years old - I doubt he'd make it to the end of a twelve book film adaptation....


----------



## EricD (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah... Still he'd do pretty good work for the films he could make. If they do several movies back to back ala Lord of the Rings, then Scott could get a few done. Maybe Eye of the World to The Dragon Reborn, and then hand it over to other hands. Say Wolfgang Petersen or Peter Jackson, if they could be convinced. Oliver Stone is usually a good director, but looking at the way he screwed up Alexander, I don't think i'd want him touching Wheel of Time. Edward Zwick might be another good choice for a back-up.


----------



## TK-421 (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a better question than who would act, direct, etc.

*Who would care? *


----------

